# USB mouse



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Feb 8, 2009)

Currently my mouse is only working if I unplug/plug its USB connection:

This is what I currently have in the "rc.conf" file:

hostname="Freya"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
inetd_enable="YES"
keymap="us.iso"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_port="/dev/ums0"
mouse_type="auto"
sshd_enable="YES"

Any suggestions what should be changed/added in order that the mouse is working without this weird unplug/plug action?


----------



## tingo (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, what happens if you comment out the moused_port=... and mouse_type=... line?
usb mice are supposed to be auto detected (as long as  moused is running)


----------



## fonz (Feb 8, 2009)

Second that.

I've got _absolutely nothing_ in my /etc/rc.conf about mice but my USB mouse works just fine and (as a added bonus) my touchpad is completely ignored (yes, I hate touchpads).Just the way I like it.


----------



## Embjet (Mar 1, 2009)

*My USB mouse settings*

Hey Folks;

The below settings in RC.CONF & XORG.CONF did the trick for me.



    RC.CONF
#############################
moused_type="sysmouse"
moused_port="/dev/ums0"
moused_enable="YES"
#############################



    XORG.CONF
##############################
Section "InputDevice"3
# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect
#    Option "Device"      "/dev/ums0"
    Option  "Device"      "/dev/sysmouse"
###############################################


----------

